

What is this Website Coded on? - TheWitchKing

So what is this website coded on? For example: php, python, java, etc
======
krapp
Arc - a Lisp dialect created by pg. Also, interestingly it uses flat files
instead of a database.

[http://arclanguage.org/](http://arclanguage.org/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_%28programming_language%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_%28programming_language%29)

Although if you look you can find clones in various languages.

~~~
TheWitchKing
Thanks

------
inetsee
Arc.

